# Are there any brands with easy-to-remove labels?



## NBG (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi,

my wholesaler said that the removing of the labels is always "difficult" (no matter which brand i choose).

I talk about blank t-shirts of course...

But i can't believe that the labels of all blank t-shirts are sewn-in in the same way.

Any experiences?

Thanks!


----------



## ELEVEN03 Apparel (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey, 

I run a company in Canada called ELEVEN03 Apparel. We print all of t shirts on American Apparel. The tags are quite easy to remove and we get screen printed tags inside the shirt. The only downside with removing the tags is that there is a little bit of stitching that you can notice is missing on the back of the shirt. This is just an aesthetics thing because the seam is double stitched so it doesn't hurt the integrity of the shirt. 

I would recommend trying American Apparel if it is in your budget.


----------



## lambdahustle (Oct 30, 2014)

Try tultex from tscapparel.com. All their products have tear away tags. Come right off and don't tear any seams. They're pretty soft. Like a distant cousin to american apparel. Haha.


----------



## Livingston (Dec 20, 2010)

I looked at all the tags while at the ISS Long Beach show. I remember Anvil had all tear away tags. Gildan had some too. I'll have to check my notes on the others but I was surprised that Hanes (or maybe Fruit o' the Loom) had no tear away. If available, "Tear Away" was clearly labeled in all of the catalogs I picked up.

Livingston


----------



## DavidLRobison (Feb 3, 2015)

Anvil has tear away tags
Delta has tear away tags
Gildan has some not all
La t has some nice ones
Tultex has some 
American apparel are easy to remove but higher price
Next level is simple as is alternative apparel
Tear away tags are certainly the nices finished product though


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Gild an has just switched their g5000's over to tear always. I like anvil 980's and some next levels are tears ways too.


----------



## elusiveprint (Aug 29, 2013)

I believe a lot of smaller street wear brands these days use Alstyle. www.alstyle.com. I know the brands I print for do and as a printer their tear away tags are a dream.


----------



## jfish (Feb 26, 2010)

Alternative apparel, Anvil, District, some of my favs 

checkout my sale listing of 72 blank alternative apparel tear away tag tees in classifieds mainly exactly what your looking for and I have them priced at about 1/4th what I paid. (asking 300 OBO Shipped anywhere in 48)


----------

